# Prayer for Kayla!



## bobber

This week, my 15 year old girl has been diagnosed with Myeloid Leukemia. Her name is Kayla Fabian. The battle has just begun. Pls pray. She is currently in PICU at Texas Childrens Hospital, and has begun treatments. 

Thank You!


----------



## Flipper

Prayers sent.


----------



## txredneck68

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Mrschasintail

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## activescrape

Father we fervently pray to you and ask for quick healing for your child Kayla. Give them all strength to fight and bring about a complete cure. We look to you as our savior and hope. In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## bobber

Thanks all, your prayers are working. Here blood count is almost back to normal and she was able to get out of bed last night for a few minutes. Here is her pic from last March. Keep her in your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## fabian31268

prayers are with you my friend where do you live im also a fabian


----------



## SurfRunner

Prayers sent!


----------



## SP

Prayers Sent!


----------



## waterspout

bobber said:


> Her blood count is almost back to normal and she was able to get out of bed last night for a few minutes. !


I have a good friend whos son is having issues.. I pray for your child to get better also.. thoughts and prayers out!


----------



## bobber

Thanks all, she is going on a ventilator today, and will be resting for awhile till the fluids that collect in her lungs clear. Pray for Kayla!


----------



## rybar

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Oh, Lord!

How awesome you are! And the depths of your mercy are unsearchable. 

Please pour out your healing grace on Kayla. Let her rise up healthy and whole. Quickly drain off the fluid that has collected in her lungs from the treatments. Touch and heal any and all abnormalities from her body. Restore her youthful energy and zeal.

Be with Kayla's family. Flood their hearts with the love and peace of your son Jesus Christ. Remind them that you are in control, so they have no need to worry; only to seek your will and praise your name for the benefits you pour out on them daily. So many blessings can be overlooked when our eyes and minds focus on one major problem. Let them give their problems to you each morning and rejoice in your abundance and mercy to meet each need.

Thank you, Lord God, for the opportunity to pray for Kayla and her family. And I thank you that you answer our prayers even before we ask - for you know what is in our hearts, and you know when we will humble ourselves and pray.

I ask these blessings on behalf of Kayla and her family in the precious name of Jesus, my Savior and Redeemer. Amen.


----------



## FishingFrank

Prayers sent with faith


----------



## ComeFrom?

Many prayers sent from me. I know how much you love her. CF?


----------



## jpcstock2

Prayers sent


----------



## Freshwaterman

More Prayers comeing!!!


----------



## Pod

Kayla is in my prayers...


----------



## troutless

Prayers sent for Kayla and family.


----------



## bobber

An amazing thing has been happening the last 8 hours. Her breathing condition is steadily improving, and they are planning to try and remove the ventilator very soon. At this time she is coming up from sleep, and rolling her eyes some. Were not out of the woods by a long run but our prayers, I sincerely believe are being answered. Thank You all and Mrs B.


----------



## MUY GRANDE MEXICO

god bless her prayers sent


----------



## 69RRVERT

Prayers sent. You may also go to www.carepages.com to meet and talk to other families dealing with illnesses. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## Reel Blessed

Prayers sent.


----------



## bobber

The battle is over. Kayla went to meet her maker early this morning. She battled the ravaging affects of acute myloid Leukemia for 3 weeks. We all prayed so hard but it was in Gods plan for her to become one with our supreme Lord.


----------



## activescrape

Oh Bobber! As a father of a 14 year old daughter I can not even think about losing her. God's supernatural strength, peace, wisdom and comfort to you and all who will miss her. You WILL be reunited!


----------



## jmar623

I am so very sorry to hear of the passing of your daughter.
You and your family will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Miss Dixie

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for comfort during this time.


----------



## ChickFilet

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for the peace your family deserves.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N

*So sorry.*

bobber, so sorry to hear this. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers. Please let us know if we can do anythig for you and your family. God bless. - Craig


----------

